# Um menino que  'apronta'



## pelus

Cita : " ...criança que faz artes (arteiro), dizemos que é uma criança que *apronta* ..."  

¿ Cuál es  el equivalente español  de *apronta* ? ( Aprontar en la acepción que sugiere  la expresión arriba citada .) 

En cuanto a 'arteiro' , tenemos :

_arteiro, a [aR'tejɾu, ɾa] adj 
1. artero(a), astuto(a). 
2. (criança) travieso(a)

_de http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/arteiro_

María del Carmen ( Pelus )
_


----------



## Vanda

A segunda: _2. (criança) travieso(a)_


----------



## Istriano

_aprontar = montar_
montar una bronca, un escándalo


_arteiro = travieso_


----------



## okporip

Creo que sería algo como '..._es un niño que se la pasa armando lío_'.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Eu traduziria assim..."_es un niño que hace confusiones_"


----------



## zema

Como Pelus es argentina, creo que la opción que le va a resultar más familiar es el "_armando lío_" de okporip.
Como curiosidad: también decimos, con registro vulgar pero muy coloquial, "armando _quilombo"_ (palabra que tomamos prestada del portugués y resignificamos por aquí)


----------



## pelus

Mi cuarto día en este foro y ya me sobran pruebas  para apreciarlo en su real valía .

*zema* 'argentiniza' aclarando las expresiones que disiparon mi duda .

Gracias a todos .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## okporip

zema said:


> Como Pelus es argentina, creo que la opción que le va a resultar más familiar es el "_armando lío_" de okporip.
> Como curiosidad: también decimos, con registro vulgar pero muy coloquial, "armando _quilombo"_ (palabra que tomamos prestada del portugués y resignificamos por aquí)



Sigamos con la curiosidad: "_fazer zona_" puede ser lo mismo que "hacer quilombo" (y _zona_, el mismo tipo de ambiente, con los mismos personajes,que quilombo). 

No estoy seguro de que "quilombo" sea palabra originalmente del portugués. Para mí que es de alguna lengua africana, y de ahí llegó a nuestro cono sur.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Origem da palavra quilombo: ver aqui - http://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quilombo


----------



## zema

Oi, okporip! 
Sí, el término debe ser de origen africano, pero siempre creí que por aquí lo tomamos de la versión brasileña de quilombo (tipo el de Zumbi).
Y es cierto que aún se lo usa con la idea de prostíbulo, como _zona_, pero mucho menos que antes. Bueno, _zona_ sería más bien área de prostitución, no?
Sigue teniendo algo de mala palabra (o casi mala palabra), pero se ha generalizado tanto su uso que ya no espanta a nadie que lo digan a cada rato en la televisión, por ej. 
Y tiene muchos significados: lío, barullo, desorden, confusión, escándalo, problema, desastre... es casi un comodín (_curinga_?)que usamos para un montón de cosas!


----------



## zema

Oi, Who!
No vi tu post, nos cruzamos. No sé si hubo quilombos en  Argentina, pero, si los hubo, no tuvieron la trascendencia histórica de  los brasileños.


----------



## pelus

Agrego a la lista que trajo *zema* : despelote , batifondo , despiplume , zafarrancho ,  . . . 

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## zema

Hola, Pelus! Muy buenos tus agregados! _Despiplume_ hacía rato que no la veía


----------



## okporip

zema said:


> _zona_ sería más bien área de prostitución, no?
> 
> comodín (_curinga_?)que usamos para un montón de cosas!



Sï, _zona_ es prostíbulo. Mejor dicho: _zona_ es _área_, pero lo que nos lleva a identificar _zona_ a confusión, desorden etc. es el hecho de que quedó como sinónimo de prostíbulo (_zona de prostituição -> zona, _directamente).Siempre creí que lo mismo pasa con 'quilombo' en el español de Argentina. O sea: en Brasil y Argentina los prostíbulos serían, de alguna manera,  la representación de la desorden.


----------



## zema

okporip said:


> Sï, _zona_ es prostíbulo. Mejor dicho: _zona_ es _área_, pero lo que nos lleva a identificar _zona_ a confusión, desorden etc. es el hecho de que quedó como sinónimo de prostíbulo (_zona de prostituição -> zona, _directamente).Siempre creí que lo mismo pasa con 'quilombo' en el español de Argentina. O sea: en Brasil y Argentina los prostíbulos serían, de alguna manera,  la representación de la desorden.



 Es interesante eso!
Y, espiando un poco las entradas en otros foros, parece ser una idea más extendida: _si no entiendo mal_, algo similar ocurre en España con "casa de putas", en Italia con "casino", en Francia con "bordel"... 
En algunos casos, se ha ido perdiendo o casi, el significado original (algo así sucede, creo, con nuestro _quilombo_ entendido como prostíbulo), y prevalece el de desorden, lío, confusión... 

Para suavizar un poco lo que conserva de palabra non sancta y volverla más simpática, muchas veces invertimos el orden de las sílabas y decimos _bolonqui_


----------

